# Anyone Else Use DE



## UncleJoe

Diatomaceous Earth

I've been doing a lot of research on DE for a few weeks now. It's a completely organic and very versatile product. 
Diatomaceous Earth is made up of the silicate shells of microscopic sea creatures called diatoms. It can be dusted or sprayed as a control for most leaf eating insects and is used to deter slugs and snails.
Natural DE makes a very effective natural insecticide. The insecticidal quality of DE is due to the razor sharp edges of the diatom remains. When DE comes in contact with the insects, the sharp edges lacerate the bugs' waxy exoskeleton and then the powdery DE absorbs the body fluids causing death from dehydration. Said more simply, DE kills insects by drying then up.

It can be used as a wormer for pets, and livestock. 
Is effective as insect control in your stored grains.
Can be dusted on the garden plants for insect control.
Cleans out the human digestive system.
Has trace minerals that benefit the bones and joints.

For anyone that's interested, here are a few links for your reading enjoyment.

Buy Diatomaceous Earth to kill fleas, ticks, bed bugs and parasites naturally

Diatomaceous Earth, Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth, Perma-Guard Wholesale Priced

And the one I would start with from one of our members:

Excuse Me. Is This Your Worm? |


----------



## kogneto

my roommate uses something similar to that on our indoor plants, makes the whole place smell like fish oil but it works according to him


----------



## bunkerbob

kogneto said:


> my roommate uses something similar to that on our indoor plants, makes the whole place smell like fish oil but it works according to him


Kogneto, DE has no smell, it is ancient fossilized diatoms skeletons, what your roommate is probably using is fish emulsion fertilizer, smells like dead fish. Great product, I buy in bulk for my organic gardens.
And yes to unclejoe, DE is a inexpensive and versatile natural product.


----------



## faithmarie

Yes UncleJoe,
Yes it is great stuff. My daughter uses it for the horses, chicken and goats and the whole family.


----------



## UncleJoe

I just started using it for myself about a week ago. A tablespoon a day, right after my morning tea.


----------



## *Andi

UncleJoe said:


> I just started using it for myself about a week ago. A tablespoon a day, right after my morning tea.




We used it once upon a time, as a wormer for the goats but never after my morning tea.


----------



## bunkerbob

Well, maybe, just maybe unclejoe has some unwanted internal guests.


----------



## faithmarie

Well remember we should always be prepared...... just in case. Tee Hee


----------



## UncleJoe

bunkerbob said:


> Well, maybe, just maybe unclejoe has some unwanted internal guests.


Not that I'm aware of but I like the idea of the cleansing effect it has on the intestinal tract. I'm at the age where doctors want to look at my colon  so I'll just try to keep it clean with "dirt" as DW calls the stuff.

And yes andi, we give it to the goats, chickens and dogs too.


----------



## Idaholady

I sprinkle DE on my tomato plants when we see droppings and missing leaves. I also use it when prepping; I put it in the bottom of my buckets when putting up grains. If the bugs are in the grains, they will soon die. I heard it was good in dog beds too.


----------



## Emerald

I just found mine again and used it on the carpets as it is now officially summer as the fleas have shown up! Usually one sprinkling of it on the carpets lasts about 2 to 3 years.
Several books recommend using it in ground flour to keep meal worms away. Not much either, just a couple spoonfuls per 10lbs of flour.
I have also just rubbed some into the cats fur, which they just really hated and are now hiding from me! and when it drys up outside I will sprinkle some where the cats like to roll in the sand as that is probably where the darned fleas are coming from!


----------



## BuggingIn

Let us know if it works on the flea problem, please! I have noticed baby fleas showing up and the cats are scratching. I don't like to use the Advantage on them often - who knows what the long term effects of it are - but I sure don't want fleas either! I'd love to have a cheap, organic alternative. I have DE on hand - I dust the goats with it to control lice in the winter....maybe I'll just go dust the cats and see if it works, instead of waiting for an update.


----------



## UncleJoe

It works for the dogs. No reason it shouldn't work for the cats also.


----------



## Diego2112

Wonder if I were to sprinkle some on my drapes if it'd keep the flies out? Have TERRIBLE problem with flies/fruitflies/gnats in my area (for some reason, nothing we do to kill them works! There just seem to be MORE of them!)... So yeah, think it'd be worth a shot? 

Also, is it safe around kids? I mean like, REALLY safe? I've got a 20 m/o, and I dont want ANYTHING in my house that'll make her sick (hence the reason I'm trying to get rid of the :ignore: FLIES! lawl).


----------



## UncleJoe

Diego2112 said:


> Also, is it safe around kids? I mean like, REALLY safe? I've got a 20 m/o, and I don't want ANYTHING in my house that'll make her sick


As long as she doesn't directly inhale large amounts of it. It can irritate the lungs so unless she is climbing up the drapes and doing deep breathing exercises, she'll be fine.


----------



## Emerald

Diego2112 said:


> Wonder if I were to sprinkle some on my drapes if it'd keep the flies out? Have TERRIBLE problem with flies/fruitflies/gnats in my area (for some reason, nothing we do to kill them works! There just seem to be MORE of them!)... So yeah, think it'd be worth a shot?
> 
> Also, is it safe around kids? I mean like, REALLY safe? I've got a 20 m/o, and I dont want ANYTHING in my house that'll make her sick (hence the reason I'm trying to get rid of the :ignore: FLIES! lawl).


It might work on the fly maggots but not on the flies themselves-For flies(big black ones) have you tried putting a baggie with water and 4 pennies in it on the windows themselves. It is supposed to confuse flies so that they will not fly into your home.
I tend to get fruit flies all the time and I use a small bottle with a bit of wine in the bottom- they fly in but don't seem to be able to get out.

About Children--I am one of those folks that believes that making a house too kid clean/ kid proof is not that good for them- letting them get a bit dirty(not filty ) helps them build good strong immune systems.
And children should be taught from an early age- NOT to get into things- This Gramma has rules, but still can spoil them rotten!:sssh: don't tell!


----------



## Ezmerelda

Diego2112 said:


> Wonder if I were to sprinkle some on my drapes if it'd keep the flies out? Have TERRIBLE problem with flies/fruitflies/gnats in my area (for some reason, nothing we do to kill them works! There just seem to be MORE of them!)... So yeah, think it'd be worth a shot?


For "house" flies, plant basil outside your windows, or put a pot of basil on your windowsills inside. The flies hate basil and will keep away.


----------



## 41south

I store my seeds in sealed ammo cans, would DE work in them for bug killer?


----------



## JayJay

UncleJoe said:


> I just started using it for myself about a week ago. A tablespoon a day, right after my morning tea.


I had a problem...DE was suggested and I used it in orange juice, hot tea, etc, for a few days....the problem returned later and again, I used DE..problem left and hasn't returned.

Problem??

Stinging, biting sensations (I was searching for spiders, etc) in back of my bottom legs for a few weeks.

I also will put it in my buckets now..I didn't put it in my salt and sugar yesterday because (I read) it pulls the moisture from the air (that's what kills the little varmints in grains, cornmeal, etc.

Don't want bricks when I open those buckets.:flower:

DE is sooo inexpensive...

I'd like to add this..I read an article suggesting the victims on the Gulf to use DE...go figure!!


----------



## Daegnus

I haven't been able to find DE for sale all this year, anyone know of any suppliers that are still offering it?


----------



## UncleJoe

There are links at the beginning of this thread. Our local Agway also carries it.


----------



## JayJay

Daegnus said:


> I haven't been able to find DE for sale all this year, anyone know of any suppliers that are still offering it?


Diatomaceous Earth Food Grade - Garden Harvest Supply Inc

How odd..today I opened a few of my buckets, put the instant milk/rice in gallon freezer bags(for better access and if I give away), dropped 1/4 teaspoon of DE in, sealed and put back in bucket.
Above is where I ordered mine 2 years ago...a little goes a long way.

Hope this helps...I found lots of DE sites, but they were all higher; some even twice the price I paid at garden harvest.

Good luck.


----------



## Reblazed

This is where I get mine.

Fresh water, food grade diatomaceous earth


----------

